# New member ~



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi new member here.  Still trying to stay positive   I live in North Wales, I'm married and desperately wish we had started to try for a baby much sooner!  

We have been ttc for just over 2 years.  54 week waiting list to see an NHS consultant.  I was referred when I was 38, received a letter last week with an appointment for April next year, I will be 3 months off 40!!  So too old for NHS treatment. I paid private for an initial consultation with this same consultant, this appointment was organised in 2 days, the consultant told me to sort out IVF myself!! and that a lot of clinincs do not treat women over 40!

I have had blood tests go missing and labelled wrong, NHS consultant secretaries very rude and extremely insensitive to me, I have done the running around to organise swab tests for infection with my doctor, the consultant was supposed to write a letter to my doctor (this took 3 weeks).  I feel that I have had to chase, organise and sort out virtually everything myself.  

Currently waiting for a blocked tube x ray, only the consultant can refer me, not my doctor, and guess what - he is away!  Does anyone know when in your cycle you have the blocked tube x ray? Also of any good or high success rate infertility clinic for a woman of my age?

(Sorry if this sounds depressing)    Another month goes by and nothing seems to be happening with the so called professionals.  Feel very lost, frustrated and upset  

Love Amber

p.s. I actually feel better just writing this, thanks a milion for your great website xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Amber

Firstly,







to the site honey, you have found the best place to be! You will get lots of advice, support and understanding on here.

So sorry to hear of the awful time you have had! Sounds like a complete nightmare! No wonder you are feeling confused and worried and lost! I am sure you will get lots of replies from ladies on here recommending good clinics etc. Also you could try the HFEA website as they publish a list of all the private fertility clinics and their statistics.

Here are some links to threads on this site that you may find interesting, and may want to join in with:

*Hydrosalpinx (blocked/Hydro tubes)*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

*IVF General Chit Chat*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Hey, stop knocking your age! You are young!! If you are interested there is an *"over 40 and ttc"* thread on here ( I know you aint 40 yet thouh , so I will leave the link for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0;sort=subject

Wishing you lots of luck and    Amber honey. If you have any questions, or need any help, please feel free to send me a Personal Message.

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Amber
Llke Miss TC and Cleg have said welcome to the site and you will find lots of help and support on here.
I think we all agree that we now don't think we could live without FF and did not know what we did before.
Its where I rant and rave and get lots of info about whatever comes my way.
Sounds like you have had a nightmare with the consultants etc but to be honest they do seem like that, they are happy to take your money and talk the talk but I never really feel like a person but a number.  
They tell you one thing one time and then shock you with other stuff another.
We have been through all sorts see my profile and after my failed IUI last month the consultant starting talking ivf with genetic testing or donor eggs from abroad!! (only weeks before he would not discuss ivf) although he did mention it in our private appointment in Jan 05 which I now wish i had done.
I am 42 - 43 in April and my clock is ticking and the books and consultants do make you feel old I know.
Just wanted to wish you a lot of luck and hope you have more success.
I have done all my egg donor research on here as there are so many people in the same boat and you will find you get lots of answers on here too.  Here are some    and will send you some bubbles (like cuddles as well) take care and good luck
Susie


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Amber  

whereabouts in North Wales are you from honey? I'm originally a Connahs Quay girl!   I live in brighton now but my parents live in Ysceifiog, nr Holywell. I go up there quite a bit.
Im sorry you are having such a bad time. It disgusts me that they can be so flippant about all this.Im sure a lot of fertility consultants/Gp's havent the first clue how devestating infertility can be. I know there are people out there with awful things going on but it winds me up how much money is ploughed into drug addiction etc (whoops, not very pc...no apologies from me) We have to find out so much ourselves and push and push to get help...Agh! shall i get off my soap box now?!
I am 39 in jan, ttc for about 7 years and though i havent suffered the complete incompetence that you have, im still stewing that i was put through over a year of failed iui treatments without basic hormone levels being checked. if i knew then what i know now i wouldnt have bothered and jumped straight to ivf. Now im in a situation where I have a low ovarian reserve and am probably in a situation where, like suszie, will have to go for donor eggs unless the situation miraculously improves..
Anyway, i shall stop moaning now. Glad you have found us! Really hope that things improve for you, cant answer your questions about the x-ray for blocked tubes. Is it a hysterosalpingogram where they check to see if your tubes are blocked? or do you already know that you have a blocked tube?
whatever path takes, you will find lots of friends on here and guidance which is more than you'll get from the bloomin drs!!
take care love

pobby xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi amber and welcome to the site 

First of all i am so angered at how u are being treated by your NHS - it seems so unfair to make u do all the running around and that is a really long time to get an appointment!

With the xray (HSG) they like to do it normally around CD10-14 if i remember rightly!! I know i had to wait 2 months for mine.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Amber, welcome to FF.

  You will get lots of support on here, everyone is very friendly and the site is very addictive! 

  Sorry you have been mucked about  

I wish you lots of luck and    and   

Linda xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Amber
Firstly heres a cyber  for all the hassel youve had to endure 

Miss TC's left you some great links, be sure to check them out 

which clininc have you been going to 

If you would consider traveling I would highly recomend the Lister clinic in London, You can look them up on the web and there is a thread or two here on FF dedicated to them, 
CLICK HERE

Obviously if you can get your dye test done asap and have those results to take with you then that should save you some funds.
I am really sorry youve ended up in the IVF nightmare I really hope you get a tx cycle soon with a BFP at the end!
Wishing you lots of  &   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks sooo much to everyone for your kind words and advice.  I never realised so many people are going through infertility problems.  I'm honoured to be on this site.  I now don't feel so alone.  

Love Amber xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

With FF honey you will NEVER be alone!!!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know, if you were on clomid for 6 months because of low hormone levels. Which subsequently worked and levels increased.  If after the 6 months + will your hormone levels go back down?? or stay raised


love Amber xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Amber I am not sure of the answer to that one can I sugest you ask it again on the clomid board - sorry

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Amber u are certainly not alone and when i joined this site a yr ago i couldnt believe how many ppl were in the same position as me and this site has been the best support to me.

Hope u are finding your way around ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies, just found out one of my oldest friends 22 yr old daughter is 17 weeks pregnant.  I remember her as a little girl!!!  I cried when I received the text      As yet I have felt unable to contact my friend to send my congratulations (is that bad??)  I feel that I should but do not want to upset anyone.  It seems that everyone around me is getting pregnant!! Another friend of mine told me last week she is now 3 months - it took her 3 months to conceive!! Does anyone else feel that everyone else is getting pregnant but you?  It just seems so unfair.  Am I being selfish, I know I should be happy for my friends but feel like telling them to sod off, which then makes me feel really awful and a bad person!!!!
Sorry about the rant guys.  

I'm still really trying to stay positive - struggling though

love Amber xx


----------



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

OH MY GOD, I have just found out      I am in total shock.  I just had to tell someone.  I was a few days late - but have been late a few times before - so thought I definitely would not be pg.  Did a test and   , 3 tests later still   I can hardly contain myself.  It is very, very early days so don't want to say anything till after the '3 months' but I just had to tell someone - what a christmas present   

I know I have only been on here for a short time, but you have all been so kind and supportive.  You have kept me sane    I will keep you informed of my progess - fingers crossed all will be well.  I am sooo happy.

Love Amber (permanently grinning like a cheshire cat   ) xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

&       ​
 for a happy healthy 8 months   ​
Heres another link to keep you posting 
BFP announcments! (a sub-board of the babydust boards)
CLICK HERE

So is this from taking Clomid 

Great news Amber, take care and keep us informed 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi amber what great news 

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Kate xx​


----------



## Amber B (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Dizzi and Kate, thanks for you congrats.  I am still in total shock    

In answer to your question Dizzi, I have not been on clomid for almost 3 months.  So don't know if it is still in my system??  I thought I had blocked tubes, I was waiting for the appointment to come from the hospital to check for the blocked tubes.  So I can only assume this is a  natural     

The only thing I can think is that I had tests for an infection in the tubes, which I did have a bacterial infection.  A week of antibiotics and then a further test to be told the infection had gone.  Then less than 2 months later I fall pg.  My last period was a really funny brown sludge type 'bleed' that I have never had before.  So don't know if the infection was stopping me from getting pregnant or not  I had no symptoms what so ever with this infection.

As anyone else experienced anything like this?  I would be interested to know.

Love Amber (still smiling like a cheshire cat   ) xxxx


----------

